# Travel Destinations > South America >  Any countries in South America to avoid?

## lifeonlake

I will be traveling by myself, I am not sure where,  I have a few different threads on different places.  My new idea is travel into South America.  A continent I have never been.  Anything to be aware of or maybe countries I should avoid traveling to.  Colombia? Initially my thought was either Peru/Brazil or Venezuela.  Thanks

----------


## GFI

I don’t think so that there is a country to avoid for tourism. I visited there couple of times and enjoyed very much especially in Brazil and Argentina.

----------


## linhlacless

Why do not we invite a few more friends? I believe that is an interesting experience in samba country

----------


## davidsmith36

South America gains notoriety in the news with reports of protests and drug traffickers, but United States citizens can travel safely to many of its countries. Every year, the not-for-profit Institute for Economics and Peace compiles a Global Peace Index,  ranking countries worldwide based on their relations with neighboring countries, and citizens' levels of education and well-being.

----------


## sukamin123

The information you share gives me more knowledge. I am very grateful for that.

----------

